# What is Avena sativa (10:1 extract)? Will I get spots from it....



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright guys I've purchased USN Hyperbolic Mass and it's on its way to me but I've noticed that it has a Testo Elevator called Avena Sativa within it.. Being prone to Acne for the past year I really don't think extra testosterone is a good idea..

Please could you clear up what Avena Sativa is and what the side effects are?

Thanks lads!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

It's just a herb, don't worry about acne, it'll have no effect on Testosterone.

More information can be found here:

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-avena-sativa.html


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay although I really don't want to take test increaser at all being only 19.. Is avena sativa a well known test increaser and would it make a different NOT taking it? I've also been told that you can loose hair from taking it?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't worry about it, if it did anything i certainly couldn't feel it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

You seem to be under the impression that this is some kind of steroid, it's not, as said, it's a herb and will raise your testosterone levels about as much and for as long as a good workout mate.

Moved to supplement section.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay thanks lads I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

There is no evidence that avena sativa does anything for free or total testosterone.


----------



## ChuckTe (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tried p-boost after reading some reviews about it. Worked good but pretty pricey. The trial was free but you have to pay for the shipping which was quick. Anyone know any coupon codes for p-boost.com?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Avena Sativa - common oats. I should know... :whistling:


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Avena Sativa is a scam test booster.


----------

